# Bridge heights needed



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi helpful people 

does anyone have access to two bridge heights, on a map for example ?

I looked at google briefly but could not see much...
Both are railway bridges:

Bridge one is in South Godstone, Surrey, on the A22
Bridge two is in Ashurst, Kent, on the A264

thanks lots :lol: 

John


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Ihave it on my POI tommytom but not sure how to find out. Give me five unless someone else comes up with it.

My daughter lives off the first road and I have certainly driven C class down it several times without worrying. Still trying Tom.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks Pusser


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Tom Tom Home Update*



Pusser said:


> Ihave it on my POI tommytom but not sure how to find out. Give me five unless someone else comes up with it.


We havent got POI did you down load or was it alredy on yours


----------



## Alemo (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi,

The bridge on the A22 at South Godstone is very high and unlikely to worry you.

The other bridge at South Godstone is on a side road and is 12ft 9"

The bridge on the A264 is 13ft 3".

This is as shown in the AA Truckers Atlas

I hope this helps.

Alec


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

Alec thanks...


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't know whether this might be of interest

http://www.hgvsolutions.com/


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Can u b more specfic. Around S. Godstone the nearest low bridge is Four Elms Road 12ft 3.66m.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

it is the only bridge on the A22... I think as Alec said its not a big worry though...

I don't think the road is called four elms road, that sounds like a minor lane in the proximity..


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think bridges that are big enough are not on the POI. Still, glad u got sorted.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

:lol: 


I have a 40ft rigid truck delivering an engine to me.... guess it will be ok, have passed on the Ashurst info...


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> Bridge one is in South Godstone, Surrey, on the A22
> Bridge two is in Ashurst, Kent, on the A264


I cant find the first one in my list of low bridges but the second one ( Ashurst, Kent, on the A264) is shown here on this Googlemap link <<<  is stated to be 13feet 3 inches.

Mike

Ah well ...took me too long...beaten again :lol: ...good here innit :wink:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Tom Tom Home Update*



locovan said:


> Pusser said:
> 
> 
> > Ihave it on my POI tommytom but not sure how to find out. Give me five unless someone else comes up with it.
> ...


I down loaded one from TomTom own website or rather through supplied software and one I got from Pocketgps which is a very useful site.

I got rid of one and I now have the truckers and coach POI which screams if I go near a low bridge. Sadly it also screams if you go over one including those where only trains go.  Suppose it is in case you are taking a short cut over fields and end up on the rail track. They think of everything nowadays.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: Tom Tom Home Update*



Pusser said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Pusser said:
> ...


My OH is looking at the site and it looks good thanks. :lol:


----------

